# In Memory of Tiger



## jking

We lost our sweet Tiger on November 3, 2013. He was an FIV+ stray that showed up on our doorstep in January of 2008. He had lots of ups and downs, but was thriving for the most part until October. He was diagnosed with chronic renal failure. The vet kept him for 5 days on IV fluids, then sent him home. We did subcutaneous fluids twice a day, and did everything we could to bring him back but he never recovered. We don't know how old he was, but the vet estimated he was 7-9 when we took him in so he may have been 13-15 years old. I miss my boy so much


----------



## Marcia

Losing Tiger so close to Misty must have been so heartbreaking. I hope you can find peace in these losses and maybe consider blessing another furbaby with the love you have for cats. 

We adopted our sweet girl Lacey just last year. The shelter said she was 3 and in good health. Turned out she is closer to 8 or more with a bad heart and failing kidneys. We will love her until her days are done here on earth and beyond regardless of the hand we (and her) were dealt. I know you feel the say way.


----------



## Mochas Mommy

I am sorry to hear about your loss of Tiger. You are truly a pet guardian to have taken him into your lives and cared for him so well through his final years. He was incredibly lucky to find your doorstep and have those extra years of happiness and acceptance. I am sure he was very grateful and blessed your lives for those 5 years.


----------



## cat owner again

Oh how blessed was Tiger that he found you in his years of need. What more could anyone have done! I am so sorry for your loss and hope your heart can mend sooner rather than later.


----------



## jking

Marcia said:


> Losing Tiger so close to Misty must have been so heartbreaking. I hope you can find peace in these losses and maybe consider blessing another furbaby with the love you have for cats.
> 
> We adopted our sweet girl Lacey just last year. The shelter said she was 3 and in good health. Turned out she is closer to 8 or more with a bad heart and failing kidneys. We will love her until her days are done here on earth and beyond regardless of the hand we (and her) were dealt. I know you feel the say way.


Thank you Marcia. We adopted 2 kittens from the animal shelter back in November. I wasn't quite ready but my husband wouldn't let me say no. One of the kittens, Echo, has some health issues that we are dealing with now. I will post a separate thread on that soon. 
Lacey is very lucky that you adopted her. We feel the same way about our cats. They are our family.


----------



## jking

Mochas Mommy said:


> I am sorry to hear about your loss of Tiger. You are truly a pet guardian to have taken him into your lives and cared for him so well through his final years. He was incredibly lucky to find your doorstep and have those extra years of happiness and acceptance. I am sure he was very grateful and blessed your lives for those 5 years.


Thank you for your kind thoughts. I have always thought that God sent me an angel when Tiger came to our door. Tiger rescued me, he helped me through a difficult time in my life and it was an honor to take care of him for 5 years. I wish it could have been longer..


----------



## jking

cat owner again said:


> Oh how blessed was Tiger that he found you in his years of need. What more could anyone have done! I am so sorry for your loss and hope your heart can mend sooner rather than later.


Thank you!


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm so sorry. Tiger was so lucky to have one caring for him for those years that you had him. I have no doubt that he knew how much he was loved.


----------



## jking

Here are some photos of Tiger


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Always in your heart...


----------



## jking

10cats2dogs said:


> Always in your heart...
> View attachment 48826


Thank you


----------



## jking

I can't believe it's been a year since Tiger crossed the Bridge. My husband and I still talk about him and think about him every day.
I miss my boy so much. :sad: I hope you are running free with Misty and Echo sweetheart.


----------



## Mandy and Ellie

Oh jking, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tiger...  I know he's looking down on you, thinking of the amazing life he had with you, and running free without pain with Misty and Echo... 

*hugs* I know how hard it is when they leave that empty hole... I miss my family cat Sheba everyday. It's been 3 years and I swear I still think of her almost everyday. The pain lessens, but missing them never does. I just hope the positive memories help you and your husband whenever you're missing him... <3


----------



## Jetlaya67

So sorry about your boy, Tiger. I am sure he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

(((hugs)))


----------



## Mochas Mommy

You are not alone in how you are feeling. While they physically are no longer with us, we still remember our babies with every ounce of love we can after they have passed.


----------



## jking

Mandy and Ellie said:


> Oh jking, I'm so sorry for the loss of your beloved Tiger...  I know he's looking down on you, thinking of the amazing life he had with you, and running free without pain with Misty and Echo...
> 
> *hugs* I know how hard it is when they leave that empty hole... I miss my family cat Sheba everyday. It's been 3 years and I swear I still think of her almost everyday. The pain lessens, but missing them never does. I just hope the positive memories help you and your husband whenever you're missing him... <3


Thank you Mandy and Ellie. Yes, the pain has lessened but things will never quite be the same. Losing Tiger, Misty and Echo broke my heart. The positive side is that it also opened my heart to all of the cats and kittens there are that need homes. I have recently volunteered with a local rescue and I hope to become more involved in the coming months.


----------



## jking

Jetlaya67 said:


> So sorry about your boy, Tiger. I am sure he knew how much you loved him.


Thank you Jetlaya, Tiger was my heart kitty and he meant so much to me.



10cats2dogs said:


> (((hugs)))


Thank you Sharon



Mochas Mommy said:


> You are not alone in how you are feeling. While they physically are no longer with us, we still remember our babies with every ounce of love we can after they have passed.


Thank you Mochas Mommy. I am so glad to have this forum and to know that many others feel the same way I do.


----------



## Speechie

Dropping off more hugs for you, Tiger was beautiful, what a dear cat. So sorry for your loss, and I am glad you have continued to bless other kitties with your love and care.


----------



## Heather72754

So, so sorry for your loss of sweet Tiger and your other kitties - what a hard time you have been through with the loss of these little ones. Your Tiger reminds me of my Sunny - lots of hugs to you, and I'm so glad you have your little Chino and Shadow to hug and love on.


----------



## spirite

What a beautiful kitty and what a sweet and gentle face! A stray kitty who lived to be 13-15 years old...you made that possible for him. Tiger must have been telling you how much he appreciated your taking him in and also how much he loved you by allowing you to open your heart to Chino and Echo, and then to Shadow. 

I don't know how you've coped over the past year Judy.  As much as I covet Chino and Shadow, if anyone deserved such special kitties, you do.


----------



## jking

Thank you spirite, your words mean a lot to me. This forum has been such a blessing. 

Judy


----------



## jking

Tiger,I can't believe it's been 2 years since you crossed the bridge. I think about you every day and have cried more tears over you than I thought was possible.

Run free with Misty and Echo, sweetheart, until we all meet again.


----------



## Arianwen

Loss is a terrible thing - but God bless you for taking in an FIV kitty!


----------



## eldercat

A sweet memorial for a very sweet-faced kitty. May your memories bring you joy, not sorrow. Anniversaries are really hard though.


----------



## Jenny bf

Doesn't time go fast. Such a handsome and loved boy. Still loved deeply here
Hope you are having lots of fun at the bridge. 
Hugs to you judy


----------



## jking

I can't believe it's been 3 years since we lost our sweet boy. I still miss him so much and I think about him every day. My husband keeps a photo of Tiger on his desk at work. He was such an important part of our lives.


----------



## eldercat

Memories don't just go away, do they. I have a picture on my desk too... and it's been *years*. And still sometimes the tears come when I see that picture and remember my sweet furry boy. So, you have company in Memory Lane. Sympathy to you at this painful time.


----------



## spirite

What a beautiful sweet boy. Hugs to you Judy.


----------



## jking

Thank you eldercat & Patty. Tiger was our special boy.


----------

